# red/black crystal shrimps and temperature



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

is 78F with ADA amazonia aquasoil ok for crystal shrimps? My tank without a heater is at 78, and I cant get it any lower. any ideas would be great.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

The ADA substrate should not worry you as much as the 78 water temperature. 
Chiller is an expensive option.
Most of the hobbyists buy computer fans and DIY mount the fans on the hood, perspect glass, etc. 

There are diff.kinds of kinds of clip on fans too. 
Check Ebay, your local computer spare parts dealer and local pet shop buy whatever is suitable to your budget


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

ADA aquasoil is actually amazing for CRS/CBS because it buffers the pH down to 6 or 6.5. Ideal for the shrimp. However, if its still leeching ammonia, that would be bad lol.

The temperature is a bit high. Ideally you want it down to the 70-72 range. What you can do is like what Rony said above, buy a small clip on fan or a fan in general and aim it at the surface of your tank. Surprisingly the wind will cause enough movement to cool down your tank. Just watch the water levels because evaporation increases with this method.


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

NursePlaty said:


> is 78F with ADA amazonia aquasoil ok for crystal shrimps? My tank without a heater is at 78, and I cant get it any lower. any ideas would be great.


They like it best between 70-74. As long as you are in that range you have very happy shrimps. 76F is a bit high but 78F is really pushing it because you will start to see they fade in color by then and deaths at around 80F for long periods of time.

Best is to add a couple walmart clip on fans around your tanks or add an airstone to lower it a little.

Unless your tank temp. drops below 68F at night, you can just take out the heater completely to reduce the risk if automatically being ON at 78F and your shrimps will really take a hard hit.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I did see a post from Vietnam, this guy had his canister filter inside a styro foam cooler with a hole on the top for the hose, he had frozen bottles of water in the cooler.


----------



## Mr V (Jul 9, 2010)

My tank is around 80F~82F with fan, and I haven't had any dead yet! But they're not as active as they were!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

Dang 82 and mine started croaking off

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

alexopolus said:


> I did see a post from Vietnam, this guy had his canister filter inside a styro foam cooler with a hole on the top for the hose, he had frozen bottles of water in the cooler.


I have seen this before too and have looked into it further. It is a proven method to work but you need to constantly replace those frozen bottles


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr V said:


> My tank is around 80F~82F with fan, and I haven't had any dead yet! But they're not as active as they were!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hardier ones might be able to withstand this for a short period of time, but they will all reach a point where they can't push their limits anymore. If they all survive like this for the next few months, you must have SUPER Crystals. Lol


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

They prefer 68-74 (http://shrimpery.com/shrimps, http://www.shrimpkeeping.com), but 78 is fine. Mine are in 78F day and 74F night.

80+ I would not chance...

Most efficient way to do it is to keep all your tanks in one room, and run a wall or room AC at a steady temperature.


----------

